# Dove not able to fly



## SueC (Jun 9, 2005)

Found this fella 2 days ago.

Vet confirmed that it does not have any bones broken. Was told that it is about a month old. Able to eat on its own and is fully feathered.

When can it fly? I don't need to teach it, don't I?  

Suzanna


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Hi Suzanna,
glad you picked him up. He should start flying in a couple of weeks. The he needs to become a good flier before you release him.
In the meantime let him exercise his wings.
No, you don't need to teach him. He'll know what to do when the time comes.

Reti


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Suzanna, 


Yahhhh...just provide him a safe environment for his developement and he will work his way into flyinh just fine on his own.

Lots of good Seeds and fresh Water, and let him play and explore and develop his muscles and so on into flying.

If all goes well, as Reti mentions, it will be two weeks more at least before he is ready to be on his own...so...start planning ahead as for where you will release him. Hopefully there ia some nice healthy feal flock near you he can be released to.

Best wishes!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi Suzanna,

What kind of dove is it - a native species? Or is it a whiie pigeon?

John


----------



## SueC (Jun 9, 2005)

*I think*

it is a Little Cuckoo Dove. It's brown in color. Understand that some are sold in the pet shops here. 

Looked fine this evening when I visited the clinic. Sprayed it with a Mite & Lice Spray. Hope this is sufficient to eliminate the external parasites. Vet said that it is too young to be given Ivomect or Biomectin (sp).

Will be fetching it home on Friday and will pose pics then.

Vet told me that it should be fed with seeds that are smaller sized than that for pigeons. I'll be giving her multi-vits. Can I also feed her with the usual stuff - probiotics, garlic, ACV, considering it is still a baby? What other stuff should I give her to give her a good foundation before she faces the big big world?

BTW, are doves very different from pigeons? 

Suzanna


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

You might give the dove a little probiotics for suportive treatment, to add some good gut bacteria to the diet. A stressed out young bird can be depleted in good gut bacteria, which would allow coccidiosis to multiply, which would sometimes cause the bid to be too weak to fly.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Sue, the only difference I have noticed about doves is they're more easily frightened than pigeons but they can eat basically the same seeds and love sunflower seeds. Being a baby, I would go with smaller seed than you feed the pigeons until he is self feeding and has grown a bit.

I agree with Treesa about getting probiotics in him. Will you have to hand feed when you get him home? They are a little more difficult than pigeons because their mouths are smaller and you need to keep them secure when feeding because the babies I've raised get so excited they can easily fall off a counter.

Enjoy the little guy because they are really sweet.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

information about most Cuckoo Doves is sparse 

They eat seeds and hard berries, so I read.

Just a bit concerned about its lack of flight, because those similar species for which information is available would probably be fledged by now - less than the five weeks or so of pigeons - unless it is a little younger than the estimate.

It is possible that the dove may have a calcium deficiency. Multivits for birds should help with this, if they have vit *D3*. A liquid calcium which is D3 could be beneficial.

John


----------



## SueC (Jun 9, 2005)

*Thank you*

for all the advices.

This youngster is pretty calm. Can even stand on my hand without restraint.

Will do probiotics, calcium supplement and multi-vits with it. It is eating on its own so I guess I'll just mix all these into its food/water.

The vet mentioned that there is a small cut on the underside of its wing. He said it is not serious so I hope the non-flying part is because it is still too young only.

Such birds are not commonly found. I noticed that there are only 2 adult doves living around the area where I reside. Pigeons, crows and mynahs make up the larger flock here. Not sure if this is a good place to release this little one when the time comes. Oh well, I'll worry later. 

Will post pics of this baby later.

Suzanna


----------



## SueC (Jun 9, 2005)

*This is the youngster.*

He should be a Peaceful Dove or another name - Zebra Dove.





































How old do you think she is?

When I let her out of the cage today, she flew to the top of my shelves. From the floor to the top of the shelves it is about 2m high. Does it mean she can fly properly? How would I know that she has become a good flier? Apologies for so many questions. I do not have any experience in releasing birds and I know I will be worrying about her when it is time for release.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

She is so cute.
I cannot advice about her age, but you should be sure she can fly fast. When you won't be able to catch her anymore, she should be ready for release.
She might need a few days or a week to exercise her flying skills.

Reti


----------



## SueC (Jun 9, 2005)

Oh dear! The little fella did not make any attempt to fly today. Her appetite is good, drinking well and poo is raisin-like.

When I let her out from her cage, she just stood on my hand. After a while, she returned to her cage voluntarily. Does she make a good candidate for release?


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

When I let her out from her cage, she just stood on my hand. After a while, she returned to her cage voluntarily. Does she make a good candidate for release? [/QUOTE]


So far, sounds like not. But that can change.
My Olivia is the same, won't fly anywhere, won't even attempt. Loves to be carried around and read the computer and goes voluntarily into her cage.
Give it some time.

Reti


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Looks like a fledged dove, but since we don't know the fledging age for the species, we can only go by the feathering. Beak looks still juvenile to me.

We have some pigeons who could fly up to a perch OK, but I would not give much chance if they were outside and struggling in high winds or trying to reach rooftops (or for your dove, I guess, a tall tree).

John


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Sue, I agree with John that it looks like a fledgling so her flying skills are still developing. I guess it is possible the cut on her wing could make her sore when flying so she just doesn't try. Give her awhile longer.

Doves ae funny little birds. Some can become very attached and do not make good candidates for release. I am also concerned that you don't see any others like her. Personally, I would check around and see where there is a flock and when its time, release her near the flock.


----------



## SueC (Jun 9, 2005)

*Normal Poo?*

I've got some non-raisin like poop from the dove today.



















Is the above normal? Don't see any worms, etc. in her poop.

She was passing out nice raisin-type poop before this.

Am I paranoid or should I get her to the vet?

BTW she's eating and drinking well. Flying skills have improved.

Suzanna


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Suzanna, 


These are some odd looking poops...almost like she had been constipated or not forming normal stools anyway...

Might be a good idea to worm her soon, but of course make sure you calculate the correct dose of the medicine and it's regimen, for her weight...

Are you useing the ACV-Water for her drinking Water?

What has been her diet lately?


Best wishes!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

They look weird, but I've seen it in my birds before. I didn't relate it to any illness and it went away quickly.
Have you changed her diet? Is she stressed?
Is she drinking more water than usual? It seems there is lots of water. 

Keep an eye on her.

Reti


----------



## SueC (Jun 9, 2005)

Come to think of it, she does drink alot of water.

Have been giving her seeds all this while. There was no change in her diet. Also gave her some red grit which she took readily and she had ACV water last Sunday. Perhaps I should do ACV every other day instead of once a week?

I'm not sure about the de-worming part. I've not seen any dewormer for birds being sold at the pet shops. So most probably I'll have to take her back to the vet and cross my fingers he has something for her.

Have added a small dose of garlic in her water. Does this help to de-worm her?

Meanwhile, will monitor her closely. 

Suzanna


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

The garlic should help. Give her some every day and see what happens.
I use the ACV three times a week, it always resolves any unusual droppings.
Your vet should have deworming agents but I would suggest he runs a fecal first.

Reti


----------



## SueC (Jun 9, 2005)

*Update*

The vet said that the little one is alright - fecal is ok, developing well phyiscally and should be able to be released at the end of the year. The funny shaped poo looked OK to him.

She's now roaming about in my studyroom, with Beanie as a 'companion'. 
She's pretty nosy and likes to test her beak on almost everything. Her new perch is the top of my fan!  She is flying well too. 

Beanie does not take to her very well. Wing slaps and hostile coo-ing to the little one who does not fight back.

Here are some recent pics of her and some with Beanie too. Sorry about the messy table. 

Do doves wing slap like pigeons? The only defensive action she gives me whenever I approach her to send her back to her cage was holding her wings vertically.


----------



## SueC (Jun 9, 2005)

Not true buddies, yet .... 



















I'm not sure if I can release her at the end of this month! 

Suzanna


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Suzanna,

Adorable pictures, very sweet one you have there. About releasing at the
end of the month, as Maggie mentioned, best to locate a flock that s/he could
be released into first as you proceed to evaluate whether the bird is releasable.
Here's a link from the resource section that you may have read in the past:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=11919

but no harm in a refresher course on the criteria. 

I would also keep an eye on the droppings to see what if any changes occur
w/over the next few days to a week. Good luck w/your new rescue.

fp


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Suzanna, 

I'm just catching up on your thread now. What a cute little dove youngster you "had", lol. Seems to have grown into a fine looking adolescent now however. 

The bird seems to be doing well, health-wise, or I think you'd know by now if there was a serious problem.

Yes, most doves that I know of do use their wings to wing-slap as a defensive mechanism, but this is a species I'm unfamiliar with. Each species of dove and pigeon is a little different from the next too.

I wouldn't release this bird unless you feel confident that she will do well. You had mentioned you don't see very many of it's kind around and this doesn't seem very promising for her. Also, I think you need to gage it's level of tameness in general. Since you said they sell these in pet stores, you may decide ultimately to keep her and if you are nervous about releasing her.

Good luck with this beauty, sorry I didn't see this sooner to offer any advice or encouragement but you got some great advice anyway!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Even if Beanie doesn't appear to like her, you can bet that Beanie will miss her when she's gone. Beanie's looking pretty good these days, by the way.

Does Beanie always read the paper?

Pidgey


----------



## SueC (Jun 9, 2005)

Not really confident about releasing her. She's quite tame and I'm pretty sure that she'll get caught easily - by either 2-legged or 4-legged mammals. 

Anyhow, she ventured into our living room this evening, joining Beanie on the floor and even dared to eat from the latter's food dish. Beanie "flew into a rage"! Boy, I've never seen Beanie wobbling so fast to defend her territory! It was quite a sight!

Thanks, fp, we certainly need to go thru' the refresher course to gauge if she's releasable. 

She's still have those funny looking poo sometimes. Otherwise she's looking and I think, feeling great! 

BTW, Brad - BoBo, my crow has not met her YET. Don't want to take any chances as I know the consequences very well with this big black bird around. 

Beanie likes 'reading' newspapers, Pidgey. She joins me when I read my papers in the morning and seem to be interested in what I'm reading because she always place herself on that spot.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, it's obvious in that one picture that she's reading about the space shuttle. She might be better informed than a lot of us...

Pidgey


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

SueC said:


> BTW, Brad - BoBo, my crow has not met her YET. Don't want to take any chances as I know the consequences very well with this big black bird around.


Hi Suzanna, 

Glad to hear this, lol. Glad to hear that Bobo is still with you too. I don't think there would be a problem with Bobo and the dove. The dove is swift, an adult and Bobo is a domesticated and well fed crow now Wild crows go after the sick, infirm and young but you're wise to be careful anyway

Post some pics of Bobo when you can


----------

